# 0190-DIALER? Ihr armen Schweine...



## Anonymous (19 April 2002)

Ich bin seit mehreren Jahren im Internet, erst seit kurzem mit DSL. Vorher benutzte ich diverse "Call by call" Anbieter via Modem.

In der ganzen Zeit habe ich mir *NICHT EINEN EINZIGEN DIALER ODER VIRUS* eingefangen.

Also - irgentwas läuft doch schief bei euch allen...?  :bash:


----------



## Freeman76 (19 April 2002)

Oder noch nie mitbekommen


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2002)

*Definitiv noch nie einen 190-Dialer*

Ich kann *definitiv* sagen, in all den Jahren *noch nie Opfer* von Dialern oder Viren geworden zu sein. Ich hatte nie überhöhte Telefonrechnungen, oder sonstige Probleme.  :sun:


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2002)

Internet Call bv Call hat doch nicht unmittelbar etwas  mit 0190 Dialern zu tun. Ich hab auch mit auch mit den verschiedensten Internet call by call providern gearbeitet. Ob man sich einen unseriösen 0190 Dialer einfängt, hängt davon ab wie vorsichtig man war und ist in seinen Sicherheitseinstellungen, welche URL´s man aufruft  und wie man halt mit dubiosen URL´s umgeht, usw. Ich bin auch erst seit ca 2 Monaten per Zufall (TV Beitrag) auf diese Problematik aufmerksam geworden. Da ich glücklicherweise ca Mitte Januar Zeitpunkt DSL installiert hatte, bin ich wahrscheinlich nur durch viel Glück davongekommen. Beim Duchforsten meines PC´s hab ich fünf verschiedene Dialer gefunden, die sich alle zugegebenermaßen leichtfertigen Einstellungen des IE aus der Standardinstallion ohne mein Wissen installiert hatten. Da diese Dialer offensichtlich nicht zu agressivsten zählen, wurde ich erst durch die Informationen auf dieser und anderen  WEB Seiten sensibilisiert und informiert. Das Problem liegt vor allem darin, daß der unbedarfte User (das war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch, was WWW = Wild Wild West betrifft) die Gefahren überhapt nicht kennt. Der IE ist wie o.g.
in seiner Standardinstallation offen wie ein Scheunentor. Nicht jeder der surft, ist ein Fachmann und viele hatten und haben  eben auch Glück.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2002)

Natürlich hat "Internet Call by call" nicht direkt was mit 0190-Dialern zu tun, ich wollte halt nur verdeutlichen, das ich jahrelang mit einer DFÜ-Wählverbindung ins Netz gegangen bin, ohne mir irgentwas einzufangen.


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2002)

Glück gehabt, gratuliere !!!!       

ich hab ja auch Glück gehabt , aber hast du deinen Rechner mal wirklich gründlich durchforstet!! Manchmal erlebt man seinen blaues Wunder.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2002)

Also, ausser ein paar verschiedenen Spyware-Schnüfflern von diversen Freeware-Programmen hatte ich bisher nichts ungebetenes auf meiner Festplatte. Und Spyware kann man mit "ad-aware" (www.lavasoft.de) prima entfernen.

Ich sehe öfters die Registry meines Windows durch, da sich heutzutage ja fast jedes Programm zwecks Autostart dort hineinschreibt. Und Programme die nicht automatisch starten sollen schmeisse ich da konsequent raus. Ungewöhnliche Einträge würden mir da schon auffallen.

Regelmässige Virenscanns - etwa 1-2 mal pro Woche - sind bei mir eigentlich schon Pflicht.  :holy:


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2002)

@Hooligan: Was willst Du uns mit dieser Aussage eigentlich sagen?
Daß Du unheimlich Glüclk hattest?
Daß Du *der* Guru schlechthin bist?

Selbst wenn man 99 % aller Verkehrsunfälle durch umsichtiges Verhalten verhindern kann, bleiben 1 %, die nicht beeinflußbar sind.

Selbst wenn man 99 % aller Viren und Dialer durch eigenes Verhalten verhindern kann bleiben immer noch 1 % von nicht selbst verhinderbaren Dialern.

Wenn Du jetzt sagst daß Du seit Deinen Internetanfängen nur Linux verwendest, dann geht die Runde an Dich. Leider kann aber nicht jeder Linux verwenden.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2002)

@heiko

Genau!

@hooligan

Wie sagte früher unser Mathelehrer: Damit es beim Verkehr nicht knackse, erschuf der Mensch die Profylaxe!

Trotzdem gibt es jede Menge ungewollten Nachwuchs.


----------



## Hooligan (19 April 2002)

@Heiko:


			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du uns mit dieser Aussage eigentlich sagen?
> Daß Du unheimlich Glüclk hattest?
> Daß Du *der* Guru schlechthin bist?



*Was ich damit sagen will? Ich sage damit folgendes:
Es hängt überwiegend vom eigenen Verhalten ab ob man sich Dialer, Viren, oder sonstiges Mistzeugs (Trojaner, Spyware...) einfängt.*

OK, Anfänger sind aufgrund noch fehlender Erfahrung sicherlich etwas im Nachteil. Aber auch Neulinge müssen sich doch die Frage gefallen lassen, ob sie nicht viel zu naiv und sorglos auf alles klicken was mit "Gratis", "Kostenlos" oder "Die dicksten Titten hier" betitelt ist! 

Und wer sich unbekümmert die neusten Spiele-Cracks von dubiosen Hackerseiten herunterlädt, der darf sich halt nicht wundern wenn es irgentwann mal knallt...!!! Von den Tittenseiten ganz zu schweigen...

Ich gebe Dir ja recht, dass es keinen 100% Schutz gibt. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das sich durch gesunden Menschenverstand, und einer gesunden Portion Mißtrauen und Vorsicht das Risiko auf ein Minimum reduzieren lässt.

Auch mag es besonders miese Tricks geben, dem arglosen Surfer einen 0190-Dialer an die Backe zu kleben, oder einen Trojaner auf die Festplatte zu pappen - da möchte ich mich selbst auch gar nicht von ausnehmen. Tatsache ist aber, das es bei mir bisher noch(?!) keinem Dialer oder sonstigem binären Müll gelungen ist... warum wohl? Bin ich der Guru? Kann ich übers Wasser gehen? Bin ich gar Jesus?

*Nee!!! Ich denke nur vorher nach, bevor ich irgentwas anklicke, runterlade oder installiere!*
Da verhält es sich mit den Chancen ungewollter Dialer oder Viren in etwa wie beim Lotto: 1:49 Mio oder so...


----------



## dialerfucker (19 April 2002)

@Hooligan;
...bis Januar 02 hätte ich wahrscheinlich dasgleiche gesagt wie Du. Aber dann ist der Lottogewinn doch noch von der "anderen" Seite gekommen.
Anyway, seit Januar verfolge ich die Entwicklung gewisser Dialeranbieter und ihrer Kunden. Was dabei so ans Licht kommt, bringt mich weit weg von der anfänglichen Einstellung, ich hatte bis dahin im Laufe einiger Jahre auch noch keine Probleme mit Viren, Trojanern, Crackern und Dialern...
Es war, glaube ich dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal, dass eine Firma öffentlich einem Dialeranbieter mit einer DDoS-Attacke gedroht hat. 
Ich denke auch, dass die Dialer-brothers das Geschäftsjahr 2002 ganz gut angefangen haben und sich weiterhin auf guten Verlauf zuprosten.
Kein Grund beruhigt zu sein.


----------



## Freeman76 (19 April 2002)

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als trügerische Sicherheit. Dass es bei den Millionen von Usern auch welche gibt, die weder Virus, Trojaner oder Dialer hatten ist klar. Ob dies auch so bleibt ist eine andere Frage, leider  :cry:


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2002)

:evil: Nochmals wie bereits Heiko gefragt hat :

Was soll der Beitrag? Uns mitteilen wie toll du bist? Es gibt nun mal unendlich viele Menschen, die nicht mit soviel Verstand gesegnet sind. Ich habe viele Jahre technischen Support in verschiedenen Gebieten und Firmen ausgeführt und ein Erfolgserlebnis war es immer auch einem "armen Schwein" zu helfen. Dabei war es dann meistens nur das Problem , das irgendetwas eben nicht funktionierte. Wenn, wie jetzt  die schöne bunte WWW (Wild Wild West  ) Welt den absolut unwissenden Laien ohne jede Vorwarnung aufgeschwatzt wird und die Firma Microsoft diesem mit den milde gesagt grob fahrlässigen Voreinstellungen vom IE und scheunentorgroßen Sicherheitslöchern und ohne jede Vorwarnung im Windows aufs Internet entläßt und praktisch schutzlos kriminellen Dialern ausliefert,die bis zur Existenzbedrohung führen können, ist es nicht gerade fair, darüber hochmütige Kommentare abzugeben. Außerdem würdest du falls du die Beträge gelesen hast gesehen haben, daß die Tricks immmer wildere Formen annehmen z.B. URL ´s die absichlich auf typische Eingabefehler von seriösen Adressen spekulieren.Nicht jeder hat das Glück, entweder selber die entsprechende Cleverness zu besitzen oder Freunde oder Bekannte zu haben , die ihnen entsprechen helfen können.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2002)

@ Technofreak:

Mit meinem Beitrag soll niemand verhöhnt oder gar ausgelacht werden! Falls es so rübergekommen sein sollte: Sorry! Und der Titel "Ihr armen Schweine" sollte ironisch verstanden werden.

Ich glaube aber nicht, das man es gänzlich einem Produkt wie dem IE von Microsoft anlasten kann (bei aller berechtigter Kritik), wenn sich die User reihenweise Dialer einfangen - lasche Standardeinstellungen hin oder her! Man setzt sich doch auch nicht ohne jede Kenntnis in Schumis Ferrari und drückt das Gaspedal durchs Bodenblech - oder steigt von einem Smart auf einen Porsche um und wundert sich, das man bereits beim Anfahren im ersten Gang von unseren grünen Freunden geblitzt wird?

*Das die Tricks um die ganze 0190-Abzocke immer dreister und krimineller werden ist ja nun leider bittere Realität - die Medien zeigen und sagen uns das schließlich jeden Tag...*

Umso unverständlicher erscheint es mir, wie sorglos sich viele Leute dennoch durchs Web bewegen. *Fakt:* Nur die wenigsten meiner Kollegen machen sich Gedanken über die Sicherheit, oder benutzen eine Firewall - aber jammern ohne Ende wenn die digitale Syphillis zuschlägt (und das passiert öfters)!
Sicherheitslücken im IE können nicht per Update gestopft werden, da die "Schlaumeier" mit gecrackten Windowsversionen arbeiten! Ja hat man da noch Worte? Diese Leute sinds doch selber schuld! Beim Militär würde man solch sorgloses Verhalten "Verführung zum Kameradendiebstahl" nennen. (Der Vergleich hinkt jetzt vieleicht ein bisserl)

*Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:* Ich unterstelle niemandem, der sich einen Dialer eingefangen hat Dummheit oder Ignoranz gegenüber der ganzen 0190-Problematik.
Hier hilft dem User nur *Informieren*, *Augen offen halten*, und *Kritisch sein*. Besonders Anfänger sollten sich darüber im klaren sein das sie besonders gefährdet sind - und dementsprechend Vorsicht beim erkunden des Web walten lassen: Nicht gedankenlos alles Anklicken, sichtlich obskure Seiten sofort wieder verlassen, jede unaufgeforderte Meldung zum Downloaden von Programmen, Tittenbildern oder was weiß ich - gnadenlos mit "NEIN" quittieren. Damit kann man die Installation von Dialern zwar nicht ganz verhindern, aber immerhin erschweren.

Für Positiv halte ich, das dieses Thema nun auch verstärkt in den Medien auftaucht. So dürfte auch der absolute Laie gewarnt sein, und sich nicht mehr so bedenkenlos ins Web stürzen....


----------



## Hooligan (19 April 2002)

Obigen Beitrag habe ich gepostet ohne eingeloggt zu sein. Sorry...


----------



## dialerfucker (19 April 2002)

@Hooligan/gast;
...imagine: ich schreibe heute bei Mainpean/Stardialer im nichtvorhandenen Forum: 
"0190er-Dialer! Ihr reiche Bauern..."
und antworte dann, nachdem der Geschäftsführer mir sofort eine Strafanzeige wegen Verleumdung angehängt hat: sorry, war nur ironisch gemeint, eigentlich wollte ich nur...
 
@Technofreak;
...Du hast es so gesagt, wie es ist!


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2002)

@Hooligan

Nochmal: Ich kann mich dieser Beurteilung nicht anschließen.

1. Richtig ist , daß jede weitere Veröffentlichung in der Presse, TV oder sonstwo  das öffentliche Bewußtsein ( hoffentlich vor allem auch unserer Politiker), da es sich ja um ein mehr oder weniger rechtliches Neuland handelt, für dieses Problem schärft und entsprechende Konsequenzen gezogen werden müssen.

2. Soweit ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung und aus den verschiedenen Foren entnehme, ist das Problem aber erst in den letzten Monaten so eskaliert.

3. Viren , Würmer , Trojaner waren und sind für Unternehmen und Firmen sicherlich eine große, sogar volkswirtschaftliche Gefahr. Wenn also diese dann keine professionelle Vorsorge gegen diese Gefahren treffen, kann man Ihnen mit Recht Leichtfertigkeit vorwerfen. Für den Otto-Normalverbraucher sind diese aber in aller Regel höchstens ein Ärgernis aber keine Existenzbedrohung.

4. Kriminelle Dialer sind aber eine völlig neue Qualität der Internetkriminalität. Sie treffen aber ausgerechnet die unerfahrensten und sehr oft auch ohne jede Hilfestellung dastehenden Laien und zwar in direkter finanzieller Form. Obendrein stehen sie auch noch im Regen, da sie im Schadensfall auch noch den Nachweis über die kriminelle Handlung führen sollen.  :evil: Es ist unfair, sich darüber zu mokieren , daß die Leute halt erst mal alles anklicken, was Ihnen da auf den Monitor flattert und wenn es auch die netten Sexsymbole sind ( Was soll den das, Moralapostel???), das ist doch mehr als verständlich, Die Zeit der Internethype ist doch noch gar nicht lang her, als uns der über Web selbstnachbestellende Kühlschrank als die ultimative schöne neue Welt angepriesen wurde. Wenn die Industrie den Formel Eins Renner als Familienkutsche ( ich weiß , der Vergleich hinkt etwas) verkauft und eben nicht auf die Gefahren hinweist , kann man das nicht den unerfahrenen Laien anlasten. Wenn man wie schon mal wie ich Technischen Support gemacht hat ,weiß man eben, daß Mutti, Sohneman oder Senior eben die Gefahren gar nicht kennen können.


----------



## Hooligan (19 April 2002)

Im folgenden gebe ich Dir recht, der schwächere (unerfahrene Surfer) ist in der Regel der Dumme - sprich der Abgezockte. Das ist ja das perverse an den Dialern!

Mit "Moralapostelei" haben meine Äusserungen aber nichts zu tun, es ist ja schließlich bekannt das gerade die Sexseiten im Web die "Wurzel des 0190-Übels" sind...

Richtig ist auch, das die Abzocke erst in der letzten Zeit ein solch exzessives Ausmass angenommen hat. Jeder will sich halt ein Stück vom großen Dialer-Kuchen abschneiden. Geld stinkt eben nicht...

Leider kommen bei der Dialer-Abzocke viele Faktoren zusammen:
Unerfahrenheit der User, Sicherheitslücken in der Software, unfähigkeit der Politik, die Geldgier der Telefongesellschaften (die verdienen ja schließlich kräftig mit!) und, und, und....

Ein Patentrezept gegen diese Filzläuse im WWW gibt es leider nicht, und so bleibt zu befürchten, das die Kassen der 0190-Mafia weiter klingeln - es sei denn, Politik und Justiz hauen kräftig auf den Tisch!


----------



## technofreak (20 April 2002)

Sexseiten sind nicht die Wurzel des Übels, sondern die Basis des (kommerziellen ) Internets, auch wenn das immer schamhaft verschwiegen wird. Gib mal Sex als Suchbegriff  bei Google ein : Fast 50 000 000 ( in Worten fünfzig Millionen )Einträge allein nur für diesen Begriff. Das dürfte doch  zu denken geben.


----------



## floh (1 Mai 2002)

*0190-Dialer, Ihr armen Schweine*

@Hooligan
Es sind nicht unbedingt "Gratis", "Kostenlos" oder "Die dicksten Titten" - Seiten, welche diese unseriösen Forderungen verursachen. Oder klingt für dich: Inkasso etwa unseriös. Bis vor kurzem dachte ich jedenfalls, daß Inkasso etwas seriöses ist. Bin nun eines anderen belehrt. 

Nicht jeder Internet - User ist Informatiker oder ähnliches. Aber man lernt ja nie aus, keiner.

Kinder und Jugendliche die gern chatten gehen auch nicht unbedingt auf Sex - Seiten. 

Meinen Informationen nach haben sich diese Dialer immer im Hintergrund geladen, Du hattest eben nur Glück. 
Diese sehr hohen Forderungen von Gebühren hat sich auch erst Anfang des Jahres eingestellt. Wenn es sich bei den geforderten Beträgen nur um Tippfehler (Komma zu weit hinten) gehandelt hätte, dann würde ich auch sagen: Pech gehabt. Aber für 18sec. 75 Euro für nichts zu bezahlen sehe ich nicht ein. Vorher gingen die Beträge eben nicht in die hunderte und vielen deswegen nicht so leicht auf.


----------



## Heiko (1 Mai 2002)

Ich denke auch, daß seitens der Anbieter bewußt mit der Hemmschwelle gerechnet wurde.
Wenn ein bestimmter Betrag nicht überschritten wird, werden die allermeisten eher zahlen als streiten.
Seit die neuen - noch teuereren - Dialer auf den Markt kamen hat sich das aber grundlegend verändert.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2002)

*Sorgfalt ist wichtig*

Hi, 
Klar ist es wichtig, nicht sorglos im Internet alles anzuklicken. Aber leider gibt es viele Spam Mails, die irgendwas verführerisch kostenlos anbieten. Für den einen ist es das Wort Sex, für den anderen Internetsicherheit und der nächste fliegt auf Partnersuche usw usw.
Da ich auch viel im Usenet schreibe und mir daher unter BenTigger eine E-Mailadresse zulegte, kann ich heute glücklich sein, nicht meine normale private E-Mail Adresse angegeben zu haben. Was da alles mögliche an Mails eintrudelt ist Wahnsinn. Wer nun noch Kinder hat, die heutzutage im Internet auch zu Hause sind (wie ich), der kann von Glück reden wenn die Kinder sich an die Anweisungen halten, keine Programme downzuladen oder automatische Downloads abzubrechen und nichts mit Ja zu beantworten. Wer dann noch jemand, wie ich, 2 Monate plötzlich wegen Krankheit ausfällt.... dann kann es schnell teuer werden, wenn sich so ein Dialer durch die Hintertür einschleicht und die restliche Familie nichts bemerkt. Gott sei Dank ist es bei uns nicht passiert, da meine Tochter sich an die Anweisungen gehalten hat und mir die E-Mail erst gezeigt hat, die ihr von einem Chatpartner mit einem Exe-Programm zugesendet wurde, dem sie eigentlich vertraut hatte. So schnell kann auch aus sicher geglaubter Quelle ein teurer Spass werden. 

Gruss Ben :roll:


----------



## Rahmat (5 Mai 2002)

Hey Hooligan,

Mich erinnert die ganze Sache an so Diskussionen wie:

Frauen sind doch selber schuld, wenn sie vergewaltigt werden.
Sie brauchen doch nicht so aufgedonnert in so kurzen Röcken rumlaufen.

Dazu möchte ich folgendes sagen:

Ich würde mir als Frau auch sehr gut überlegen, wo ich was anziehe und wo ich alleine hingehe. Aus *Eigeninteresse* und sonst gar nichts.

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es als Mann sehr betrüblich, wenn alle Frauen in Sack und Asche gehen sollen, nur weil einige Idioten glauben, sie könnten sich alles erlauben, nur wenn eine Frau nett aussieht und alleine ist.
Ist es für uns Männer betrüblich, so ist es für Frauen eine Zumutung, nur bestimmte Dinge anziehen zu dürfen, nur bestimmte Orte zu bestimmten Zeiten besuchen zu dürfen usw.

Und das alles nur wegen ein paar Idioten, auf die man Rücksicht nehmen muß.

D.h. zu sagen pass auf ist ein Punkt.

Zu sagen: "Vergewaltigt, mißhandelt, ermordet, selber schuld, was kann der arme vielleicht besoffene Sittenstrolch dafür, wenn Der Rock etwas zu kurz war. Außerdem hat die Frau doch gesehen, dass er was getrunken hat, warum nimmt keiner Rücksicht auf den Armen. Jeder hat das Recht sich zu besaufen und zu vergewaltigen." ein ganz anderer.

Darauf läuft Deine Argumentation hinaus.
Die Frauen spielen sozusagen den User. Der Dialer ist der Sittenstrolch.
Mit dem Argument "selber Schuld", gibst du nicht nur dem User die Schuld, sondern nimmst sie (logischerweise) gleichzeitig dem dialeranbieter ab.

Das ist für mich nicht akzeptabel.

Wenn Du sagst, man brauch die Dinge halt einfach nicht anclicken.
Und eine nette junge Dame sagt, "besuche mich doch in meinem privaten Chat". Manche Sites sagen nicht mal was über Sex, sehen eher wie normale Kontaktanzeigen aus. Um Himmels Willen! Dann muß ich das doch machen können, ohne dass einem Kosten entstehen, wenn man nicht in ordentlicher Form darauf hingewiesen wird.

Oder siehst Du das anders?

Wenn ich ein Bild von einer nackten Frau angucken will, warum nicht.

Aber kosten solls halt nur was wenn auch Kosten drauf steht, und zwar in ordentlicher Form.
Ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt.
Dem kleinen Einzelhändler brummt man auch so Schwachsinn auf, dass er nicht nur Angeben muß 250 g Butter kosten 1,- Euro. Nein er muß auch noch den Kilopreis angeben. Scheinbar hält der Gesetzgeber alle Leute, die Butter einkaufen für Idioten.
Aber im Internet, da darf mit allen technischen Mitteln gearbeitet werden.

Den I.E. nicht bedienen zu können, keine Firewall zu haben ist keine Entschuldigung für Verbrecher und sollte in meinen Augen auch keine Mindestvoraussetzung fürs surfen im Internet sein.

Ist doch wirklich Schwachsinn, dass jemand den Unterschied zwischen Active-X, Java, Applets, JSP, Cookies usw. kennen muß (ich kenne ihn), wenn er sich im Internet Badewannen angucken will oder seine alte Standuhr bei ebay verhöckern will.
Das willst Du wirklich fordern, nur um die Betrüger zu schützen, nach dem Motto selber schuld?
Das kann doch nicht Dein Ernst sein.
Ich denke das Wissen sitzt bei den Anbietern. Daher sollten auch die in die Pflicht genommen werden und nicht der User.

Ich weiß dass das nicht so gesehen wird.
Aber genau das ist der Kritikpunkt.

Es ist für alle User eine Zumutung, an was man alles denken muß, wie 0190-warner umgangen werden, usw.
Kids dürfen nicht Ferngucken, weil dort gezielt Reklame für 0190-Nummern gemacht wird! (Wettbewerbe u.ä.)
Ich fühle mich in meiner Lebensqualität beeinträchtigt, wenn ich hinter jedem Strauch einen Sittenstrolch vermuten muß und hinter jedem Link einen getarnten dialer. Ich z.B. habe als Konsequenz alle "Telefonmehrwertdienste" sperren lassen, mit der weiteren Konsequenz für mich, dass ich notfalls auch keine Hotline benutzen kann.
Ich als User muß mich Einschränken (in welcher Form auch immer), damit die Betrüger frei walten können.

Da fällt mir ein: Kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen einem Menschen und einem Wolf?
Pass auf: Trifft ein Wolf im Wald einen anderen Wolf, so denkt er "Ein Wolf". Trifft ein Mensch einen anderen Menschen im Wald, so denkt er "Hilfe ein Sittenstrolch".

Das ist definitiv *keine* Lebensqualität.
Und dafür sollte doch unser Gemeinwesen da sein: Genaue Regeln für alle, um echte Lebensqualität und -freude (nicht Konsum) für möglichst viele Menschen zu schaffen.

Du selber sagst ja: Nichts anclicken. Siehst Du denn nicht, wie Du Dich selber einschränken mußt, nur damit Betrüger weiter abzocken können?

Der Gesetzgeber nimmt halt einfach auf die Verkehrten Rücksicht. Dialer-Anbieter brauchen kein geschütztes Abzockgehege.

Aber die Kids, die sollen lernen mit dem Internet umzugehen, wg. besserer Qualifikationen, Softskills usw. Die brauchen unseren Schutz.

Und das Internet mit einem Ferrari zu vergleichen. So ein Schwachsinn.
Das Internet erfüllt wie alles ander einen bestimmten Zweck. Von daher müßte man es eher mit einem Opel Kadett Caravan vergleichen.
Den darf jeder Familienpappa auch fahren, ohne Kfz-Mechaniker zu sein.

In diesem Sinne Rahmat.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2002)

@Rahmat

Klasse, wie du die Dinge immer wieder auf den Punkt bringst. 

Leider gibt es aber noch eine Steigerung der von dir geschilderten   Opfer-Täter Situation. 
In einer großen Anzahl von realen Fällen sehen  sich vergewaltige Frauen genau mit diesen Vorurteilen
 bei Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft und sogar vor den Gerichten konfrontiert. 
 Immer nach dem Motto "selber schuld", was läuft  sie so "sexy" 
durch die Gegend. Die wollte ja vergewaltigt werden. :evil: 

Dabei erleiden viele Frauen in den Vernehmungen und Gerichtsverhandlungen
 das Verbrechen immer und immer wieder aufs neue.

Im WWW = Wild Wild West ist es zwar nicht ganz so dramatisch, 
sprich es geht "nur" um Geld, aber dieses "Opfer zum Täter machen" 
Schema wird auch hier wieder angewandt. In vielen Fällen höre ich im 
Umfeld noch immer die Meinung: das passiert eben, wenn man Schmuddelseiten 
besucht. Die Erkenntnis daß es hier um ein 
grundsätzliches Problem der Sicherheit im Internet geht, hat sich noch 
lange nicht allgemein durchgesetzt. Man sollte sich nicht durch die 
verschiedenen Foren, die sich mit dieser Problematik befassen,
 zu dem Trugschluß verleiten lassen , daß das, was hier diskutiert wird, schon allgemein bekannt ist.


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2002)

Verflixt jetzt war ich beim Absenden schon wieder ausgeloggt ohne es zu merken .


----------



## Rahmat (6 Mai 2002)

Hey Technofreak,

Da ist irgendwo beim anmelden ein Haken "Automatisch anmelden".
Da nen Haken setzen. Dann biste immer automatisch eingeloggt und wirst auch nicht nach ner bestimmten Zeit wieder ausgeloggt.

Ist mir nämlich auch schon alles ein paar mal passiert.  

Ja, und wenn ich ne Schmuddelseite besuchen sollte, ist doch auch kein Argument dafür, dass man dann betrogen werden darf, oder ? :-? 

Scheiß christlich-abendländische Scheinmoral.  :evil:  
 Rahmat.


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2002)

Hey Rahmat,

in irgend einem meiner Postings hab ich auch schon mal auf diese scheinheilige Doppelmoral hingewiesen und zwar weil da auch 
 irgendso ein Edelmensch behauptet hat, daß die Sexseiten "die Wurzel allen Übels" seien. Hier wiederhole ich es nochmal, nicht die Wurzel allen Übels sondern die Basis des Geschäfts. Gib mal den Begriff "sex" bei Google ein: 48Mio in Worten "achtundvierzig Millionen" Einträge!!!  

in diesem Sinne
Technofreak


----------



## Rahmat (6 Mai 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

Geschäft, Geschäft, ......
Da war doch noch was.
Ah ja richtig, mein Kontostand ist auch nicht so rosig, liese sich da nicht irgendwas machen ?
N bißchen HTML und PHP kann ich auch. Lol.
(Lol am Satzanfang groß ?)

 Rahmat


----------



## dialerfucker (6 Mai 2002)

Guten Abend, meine Herren,
eine Geschichte aus dem abend-ländlichen Leben:
Brötchen hol ich immer in einer kleinen Bäckerei, die eigentlich schon von den Grossen gefressen sein müsste.
Der Bäckermeister und seine Schwester betreiben den Laden. 
Szene1:
eine Frau mit einem Saxophon umgehängt, steht vor mir an und fragt nach dem Weg zu einem in der Nähe wohnenden Jazzmusiker. Man beschreibt den Weg, Frau geht raus. Da man mich kennt, werden die Brötchen eingepackt, beiläufige Worte: "Tach, jaja, die Künstler!" Plötzlich Wortwechsel zwischen Herr und Frau Bäckermeister: "Picasso war ja auch Künstler!- Was, aber der war eine Drecksau!- Wieso?- Ja, hast Du denn das nicht gelesen, der hat sich der Rita H. zum Frühstück im Adamskostüm präsentiert!- Ehrlich?- Ja!- So eine Drecksau!" Beifallsheischender Blick zum Kunden...Wiedersehen!
Szene2:
...sofort nach Ladenschluss stürzt der Bäckermeister zum Rechner und blickt den OK!-Button des Dialers erwartungsvoll an, und schon wählt dieser sich selbstständig ein. Das Kabel zur Netzwerkkarte hat Bäcker H., um allen Ausfällen zu trotzen, vom Rechner gezogen. Nur noch die Verbindung zur ISDN-Karte besteht!
Und DA, es passiert:
Szene3:
der überdimensionale Dionysos erscheint, mehlbestäubt und dreidimensional, saxophonspielend und von tausend nackten, tanzenden Nymphen umgeben auf dem Monitor! 
Der Bäckermeister stöhnt leise und reibt seine Nase.
Szene4:
...liebe Workshopmitglieder, jeder ist nun aufgefordert seinen Beitrag zu leisten! Wie könnte die Geschichte weitergehen?


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2002)

Hi Rahmat,

jetzt geh ich aber ins Bett, sonst träum ich noch von Dialern.   Apropos Geschäft und Konto:
 Ein alter Schlager fiel mir noch ein: "Auf meinem Konto steht das Komma zu weit links, wen weiter rechts wär, ja dann gings".   
Von wem das ist , weiß ich aber nicht mehr.

bis bald, 
Technofreak


----------



## Rahmat (7 Mai 2002)

Hey Tecnofreak;

zu weit links ist weniger das Problem, eher zu weit rechts oder alternative 2 das "S" statt dem "H".   

Hey Dialerfucker.

jetzt fängt der auch schon an Geschichten zu erzählen,...
Wie soll das nur enden ?


 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Hooligan,
> 
> Mich erinnert die ganze Sache an so Diskussionen wie:
> 
> ...



Das kann man so nicht vergleichen. Vergewaltigung ist eines der abscheulichsten Verbrechen - mit oft lebenslanger Seelenqual für die Betroffenen. Der "Vergleich" von Dialer-Opfern mit Vergewaltigungsopfern wird jedem Opfer eines Sexualverbrechens wie die pure Verhöhnung vorkommen...



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du sagst, man brauch die Dinge halt einfach nicht anclicken.
> Und eine nette junge Dame sagt, "besuche mich doch in meinem privaten Chat". Manche Sites sagen nicht mal was über Sex, sehen eher wie normale Kontaktanzeigen aus. Um Himmels Willen! Dann muß ich das doch machen können, ohne dass einem Kosten entstehen, wenn man nicht in ordentlicher Form darauf hingewiesen wird.
> 
> Oder siehst Du das anders?



Ist ja richtig, hast meine Zustimmung. Aber sag, wer glaubt denn noch an den Weihnachtsmann? Heutzutage wird man leider überall abgezockt, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Gefällt mit ja auch nicht - aber das ist halt unser Gesellschaftssystem. Geld ist heute das Maß aller Dinge, auf persönliche Schicksale oder gar Menschenleben wird doch kalt grinsend geschissen. Und im Internet ist es nicht anders....



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Den I.E. nicht bedienen zu können, keine Firewall zu haben ist keine Entschuldigung für Verbrecher und sollte in meinen Augen auch keine Mindestvoraussetzung fürs surfen im Internet sein.



Hier gebe ich Dir in allen Punkten recht. Doch was will man machen? Die Realität sieht derzeit nun mal so aus. Sollte sich daran irgentwann irgentwie etwas ändern - ich schmeiß doch glatt eine Party...



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch wirklich Schwachsinn, dass jemand den Unterschied zwischen Active-X, Java, Applets, JSP, Cookies usw. kennen muß (ich kenne ihn), wenn er sich im Internet Badewannen angucken will oder seine alte Standuhr bei ebay verhöckern will.
> Das willst Du wirklich fordern, nur um die Betrüger zu schützen, nach dem Motto selber schuld?
> Das kann doch nicht Dein Ernst sein.
> Ich denke das Wissen sitzt bei den Anbietern. Daher sollten auch die in die Pflicht genommen werden und nicht der User.



Auch hier: Richtig... zumindest teilweise. Ich fordere nicht, das sich jeder User mit Active-X etc. auskennen soll, und Betrüger schütze ich damit auch nicht. Das die Dialer-Anbieter in die Pflicht genommen werden wird wirklich langsam Zeit - was aber nicht heissen darf, das Otto-Normal-User seine Sorgfalt sausen lässt. Es gibt da ein schönes Wort, das nennt sich *Fahrlässigkeit...* Auch vor deutschen Gerichten schützt Unwissenheit vor Strafe nicht... (wobei jetzt nicht gemeint ist, das ich die Dialer-Abzocke als Strafe für sorglose User sehe - im Gegenteil...)



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist für alle User eine Zumutung, an was man alles denken muß, wie 0190-warner umgangen werden, usw.
> Kids dürfen nicht Ferngucken, weil dort gezielt Reklame für 0190-Nummern gemacht wird! (Wettbewerbe u.ä.)
> Ich fühle mich in meiner Lebensqualität beeinträchtigt, wenn ich hinter jedem Strauch einen Sittenstrolch vermuten muß und hinter jedem Link einen getarnten dialer. Ich z.B. habe als Konsequenz alle "Telefonmehrwertdienste" sperren lassen, mit der weiteren Konsequenz für mich, dass ich notfalls auch keine Hotline benutzen kann.
> Ich als User muß mich Einschränken (in welcher Form auch immer), damit die Betrüger frei walten können.



Sag das nicht mir, sondern der dummen Künast...
Wie oben schon erwähnt: Money is King!



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir ein: Kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen einem Menschen und einem Wolf?
> Pass auf: Trifft ein Wolf im Wald einen anderen Wolf, so denkt er "Ein Wolf". Trifft ein Mensch einen anderen Menschen im Wald, so denkt er "Hilfe ein Sittenstrolch".
> 
> Das ist definitiv *keine* Lebensqualität.
> Und dafür sollte doch unser Gemeinwesen da sein: Genaue Regeln für alle, um echte Lebensqualität und -freude (nicht Konsum) für möglichst viele Menschen zu schaffen.



Genau meine Rede. That's Reality! Wen interessieren Lebensqualität und Lebensfreude? Die Kohle muss stimmen... Alle weiteren Gedanken zu diesem Thema bitte direkt an die ganzen Schröders, Stoibers und wie sie alle heißen mögen richten...

...oder besser noch: unser Gesellschaftssystem in punkto Lebensqualität auf die Bedürfnisse der Menschen ausrichten. Humanismus statt Kapitalismus. Wird aber wohl nie geschehen - es sei denn es rollen irgentwann ein paar Panzer durch Berlin, und führende Köpfe unseres Gesellschaftssystems baumeln am Brandenburger Tor... (Achtung Sarkasmus!)



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Du selber sagst ja: Nichts anclicken. Siehst Du denn nicht, wie Du Dich selber einschränken mußt, nur damit Betrüger weiter abzocken können?



Siehe Absatz oben...



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Internet mit einem Ferrari zu vergleichen. So ein Schwachsinn.
> Das Internet erfüllt wie alles ander einen bestimmten Zweck. Von daher müßte man es eher mit einem Opel Kadett Caravan vergleichen.
> Den darf jeder Familienpappa auch fahren, ohne Kfz-Mechaniker zu sein.



Der Familienpappa sollte aber schon merken wenn die Bremsen defekt sind, auch wenn er kein Mechaniker ist - oder...?



			
				Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> in irgend einem meiner Postings hab ich auch schon mal auf diese scheinheilige Doppelmoral hingewiesen und zwar weil da auch
> irgendso ein Edelmensch behauptet hat, daß die Sexseiten "die Wurzel allen Übels" seien. Hier wiederhole ich es nochmal, nicht die Wurzel allen Übels sondern die Basis des Geschäfts. Gib mal den Begriff "sex" bei Google ein: 48Mio in Worten "achtundvierzig Millionen" Einträge!!!



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich zitiere mich selbst: "...die Wurzel des *0190-Übels*..." Günstige Brillen gibts bei Fielmann...


----------



## Hooligan (7 Mai 2002)

Sorry, war mal wieder nicht eingeloggt.


----------



## Rahmat (8 Mai 2002)

Hey Hooligan,

zum Einloggen: da mußt du beim Einloggen nen Haken bei automatisch oder so ähnlich setzen, dann wirst Du nämlich auch nicht wieder ausgeloggt, was bei längeren Postings mit Kaffepause leicht passieren kann.   

mir liegt es definitiv fern, ein dialeropfer mit einem Vergewaltigungsopfer gleichzusetzen. Der Unterschied ist sogar mir klar.  

Ich sehe hier nur etliche Parallelen. Und dabei kommt es mir definitiv nicht auf die Schwere an, sondern auf die Parallelität ohne Wertung.

zum größten Teil geht es in irgendeiner wie auch immer gearteten Form um Sexualität (zumindest bei den meisten dialern),

dem Opfer wird meist zusätzlich die Schuld gegeben und damit einhergehend wird der Täter in gleichem Umfang entschuldigt,

das Opfer wird prinzipiell erst einmal als unglaubwürdig dargestellt,
die Frage der Beweislast/Glaubwürdigkeit. (Sehe ich auch, dass das ein iuristisches Problem ist.) 

falls es zur Gerichtsverhandlung kommt, stehen dialeropfer doch genauso beschissen dar, wie vergewaltigte Frauen. Und die Anbieter/Vergewaltiger sind die Herrenmenschen/irgendwo strahlenden Helden (die haben wir ganz schön abgezockt. Ich bin der Herr im Haus..).

Die Gerichtsverhandlung ist eine Strafe für die Opfer.

zu dem Schaden kommt Spott und Hohn manchmal sogar Schadenfreude oder sogar Kommentare, wie Dich krieg ich auch noch.

Ich reagiere da oft ein bißchen empfindlich.
Wenn Du sagst der hat ja selber schuld, wenn er auf die email reingefallen ist. Wer glaubt auch so einen Schmarrn. Oder: schalt halt deinen Menschenverstand ein. So hast Du definitiv recht, im Sinne von paß halt besser auf.
Wenn aber mit Schuld eine juristische oder moralische Schuld gemeint ist, so sehe ich das anders.
Das ist vielleicht nur eine Schwäche der deutschen Sprache. Und es ist meistens überhaupt nicht klar, was eigentlich gemeint ist.
Und: dieses Wischiwaschi wird z.T. bewußt eingesetzt um das eigentliche zu vernebeln.

Gerade bei dem Thema Sexualität fällt mir die christliche Scheinmoral ein und die Geschichte. Heute wird z.B. in Weißenhorn noch an Originalschauplätzen der Inquisition und Hexenverbrennung in einem Funkenfeuer eine Lebensgroße Hexe verbrannt. Ist ein riesiges Fest.
Da hab ich mal eine email an den BR geschickt. Die haben dann sogar einen Beitrag dazu in Quer gebracht. Da hatte ich sogar eine Mini-Rolle.  Guck mal bei http://www.funkenfeuer.de (Seite ist von mir, uralt, da hatte ich von HTML noch keinen Dunst) Ja, und da war es halt auch so, dass die Priester, die ja enthaltsam Leben mußten, die Hexen nach Herzenslust vergewaltigt haben und die scheuslichsten und perversesten Sachen gemacht haben. Und jetzt kommts, den Frauen für ihre eigenen Lüste auch noch die Verantwortung zugeschoben haben. Weil das Weib lüstern ist und die armen edlen Priester allein durch Ihre Anwesenheit so verführt. Die Priester konnten ja nichts dafür. Zum Kotzen ...

Aber die Kirche rutscht ja keinen mm.

O.K. Der Papst hat gesagt, Kindesmißhandlung von Priestern ist schändlich...
Aber er hat nicht:
das Zöllibat aufgehoben,
die freie Liebe propagiert,
Verhütungsmittel gutgeheißen,
Homosexualität, Lesbische Beziehungen gutgeheißen .......

Wieder nur an den Blättern laboriert, aber die Wurzel allen Übels schön in Ruhe gelassen. Man kann vielleicht schon froh sein, was der alte Mann überhaupt zustande bringt.

Ich bin Sannyasin von Osho/Bhagwahn. Rahmat ist mein Sannyasname, kommt aus dem Sanskrit und bedeutet übersetzt compassion (Mitgefühl).
Dazu gibts im Osho-Tarot eine Karte mit einer Geschichte und zwar der Tempelaustreibung der Händler durch Jesu. Ich will damit sagen, dass Mitgefühl nicht duzduz dazdaz ist, sondern auch im nötigen Moment auf den Tisch hauen um der Klarheit willen. Und so sehe ich mich hier auch manchmal. Manchmal schrill, manchmal daneben, aber es ist was los und die Überspitzung einer Sache zwingt zu klaren Positionen.

Schau Dir aber auch da an: Enquet-Kommission sogenannte Sekten und Psychogruppen. Da sitzt die Kirche als größte Sekte dicke mit drin und richtet über alle anderen Sekten (auch Sannyasins und Osho). Und um was gehts: Man gönnt "den anderen" keine anderen Moralvorstellungen, als die eigenen. Hält jede Lebensform außer Mann-Frau-Zwei-Kinder, wenns hoch kommt ein Hund oder eine Katze (beides zusammen ist schon suspekt, Kombination mit Golödfisch ist noch erlaubt) für verwerflich und zutiefst amoralisch.
Und freut sich im innersten über die Widrigkeiten, mit denen ein Kommunarde (da war ich kurz davor, "das Leben" ist dann aber doch andere Wege gegangen.) zu kämpfen hat. Warum: Bloß weil der eigene Lebensentwurf zum Kotzen ist, man selber zu feige war, was eigenes zu machen ist, man jetzt auf den, der versucht seine Träume zu verwirklichen, neidisch und haßt ihn dafür.

Ich sehe die Rechtsprechung und die Probleme als Entwicklung einer patriarchalen Gesellschaft, die Ihre Wurzeln zum größten Teil im Christentum (auch Islam und Judentum) hat. Und das ist das Problem.

Interessant ist dabei, dass das Wissen um den Zusammenhang von Sexualität und Kinderkriegen meist zu patriarchalen Gesellschaftsstrukturen führt und die Unkenntnis in vielen Naturreligionen eher zu matriarchalen Gesellschaften. Ich glaube, ich muß nicht erst darauf Hinweisen, welches die glücklicheren Menschen sind, die die ängstlich darauf bedacht sind, dass die eigenen Kinder auch wirklich die eigenen Kinder sind, jeden als potentiellen Nebenbuhler betrachten, Frau und Kinder terrorisieren, oder die für die das alles überhaupt kein Thema ist. (-> Buch "Auf der Suche nach dem verlorenen Glück")

Und das interessanteste ist, dass dies nicht nur bei Menschen ist, sondern auch bei Tieren.
Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich noch weiter (geht das noch?) abschweife.

Nachdem sich der Mensch und der Schimpanse entwicklungsgeschichtlich getrennt haben, haben sich die Schimpansen noch einmal auseinanderentwickelt in Schimpansen und Bonobos. Beide Arten sind zum Mensch also gleich verwandt.

Während die Schimpansen aber eine patriarchale Gesellschaftsstruktur hatten, entwickelte sich bei den Bonobos eine matriarchale Struktur.
Wie geschah das?
Schimpansen, Löwen usw. wissen nichts bewußt von ihrer Vaterschaft. Trotzdem haben sich patriarchale Strukturen durchgesetzt, da beim Wechsel in der Rudelführung, der neue Chef alle Jungtiere (des früheren Rudelchefs) tot biß. Somit setzte sich immer der stärkste und aggressivste durch, gab sein Erbmaterial weiter und hatte damit nach Darwin den entscheidenden Vorteil.
Aber was für ein Streß für die Männchen.
Und was für ein Frust für die armen Weibchen, denn zur ganz normalen Trauer, waren ja alle Jungtiere ihre Jungen, und bei der Aufzucht erhöht so ein Gemetzel ja auch nicht gerade den Wirkungsgrad, rein technisch gesprochen.
Jetzt waren bei den Bonobos die Frauen am Drücker, sie hatten einfach Sex mit jedem. Das töten von Jungtieren brachte keinen Vorteil mehr bei der Weitergabe der Gene, denn man "wußte" ja nie ob man nicht seine eigenen Jungen umbrachte. ("wußte" im übertragenen Sinn. Männchen, die sich so verhielten, hatten einfach keinen Vorteil mehr.) Die Männle wurden immer friedlicher. Die Weibchen sind übrigens sexuell viel aktiver wie die Männchen. Die Bonobos leben alles über Sex aus, Aggressionen, Liebe, Neugier, einfach alles. Und das ist kein Märchen.  
Wirklich freie Liebe. Das Paradies auf Erden.
Hippie-Flower-Power sind dagegen nur ein müder Abklatsch.
Die Bonobos sind Gott wesentlich näher als der Papst.
Und wenn die Amis nicht mit Ihren biologischen Gefangenenstudien Aids erfunden hätten  , könnten wir die freie Liebe auch heute haben.
P.S. Was stimmt an den Gerüchten, das bei der Aidserzeugung der Vatikan Geld zugeschossen hat, wg. Ehe, nur einer sonst keiner?

Und nun die zwei schlechten Nachrichten:
1.) Die Bonobos sind zahlenmäßig im Vergleich zu Schimpansen und dem restlichen Tierreich eher eine Minderheit. D.h. diese Konzept, so sehr ich es auch liebe, ist in der Evolution nicht ganz  so erfolgreich.
2.) Der Mensch hat sich zu früh abgespalten, er hätte noch etwas warten sollen und sich dann vom Bonobo weiterentwickeln sollen.

Aber um jetzt den großen  Bogen endlich wieder zurückbekommen. Alles christliche, patriarchalische, neidische, sture, scheinheilige, spitzfindig böse ist mir ein Greul.
Ich liebe eher direkte "weibliche" Aussagen, wie "Ich fühle mich betrogen".
Damit kann ich eher was Anfangen.

Und bei den meisten dialern fühle ich mich einfach betrogen.
Und das Vergewaltigung ein scheußliches Verbrechen ist, dazu brauche ich nichts zu sagen.

Aber diese komische Rumgezicke, Bescheuerte Beweislage, spitzfindige Argumentation, Schadenfreude alles s.o., das kommt meiner Meinung nach aus dieser beschissen patriarchal-christlich-scheinheiligen Struktur.

O.K. Vielleicht ein bißchen arg schwarz-weiß, aber dran ist bestimmt was.

->Hooligan

Da sind wir ja gar nicht so weit auseinander.

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (8 Mai 2002)

@Rahmat,
dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.   

@Hooligan

mein Güte, jetzt wird´s auch noch spitzfindig. Wo´s Brillen gibt weiß ich selber. Vor allem auf dem Klo.


----------

